# Iodine Test??



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have any of you actually done an iodine level test in prep for RAI??? I could have sworn that my pre RAI blood work was for today, but when I dug out my copy of the orders (last time I had blood work, hosp lost the orders, and it took 2 hours to get it done while they waited for doc's office to re-send, so this time and all future times I wanted a copy) it said the 18th. No biggie, my bad, and I'll call to verify first thing this morning.

(Warning: For some of you that have followed my posts, this may have some repetition to other questions/issues I've had.)

While I checked the orders, I noticed an iodine test. ??? The funny thing is, I requested an iodine test before my endo had me start the LID a few weeks ago (I honestly think that low iodine is what caused the goiter in the first place), and was told by him (and from that I can find on google) that there really isn't an iodine test to be given. I've been on the LID now for just about 4 weeks, but I'm not following it by-the-book (per my surgeon's suggestion - when I asked her about being on it for 6-7 weeks in prep for RAI, she said no, to go how I have been, kinda sorta following it, but not to feel guilty about eating something like cheese until 2 weeks before RAI), but now I'm super confused. I'm not seeing mention of iodine testing in ANYTHING I've read about preparing for RAI, and if it were a standard test across the board, I'm sure someone here would have said something in one of my previous rants about low iodine that I'd get an iodine test soon enough.

Did my endo flat out lie to me when I requested an iodine test 5 weeks ago? Or is he just an incompetent a$$ that doesn't know what the hell he's doing? (Sorry, but I'm pretty peeved about this right now, and I believe that those are the only 2 possibilities at this point in the game.)

What, exactly, IS the iodine test??? I can't find ANYTHING on google about one even existing, other than that at-home one I did 4 wks ago, and I'm pretty sure that's NOT what they're planning on doing. I just now googled the string "Iodine Test before RAI" and for 5-6 pages, all I could find was pages about RAI ablation, the LID, and RAIu scans. (And I know he's not planning an RAIu scan- there's an actual check box on the bloodwork order for THOSE, where the Iodine test is hand-written in.) My bestie's hubby is a pediatrician, and while he's definitely not an endo, even HE says that there's no true iodine test. I'm ssooooooo confused!!!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Update: 
Called my endo's office to verify date of bloodwork as soon as they opened. Waited an hour hearing nothing back from them. As it was getting near the time that I needed to leave for the hospital (930 appt), I called the hospital directly and found out that it is indeed for Friday. Told them about my mess up, and they said no biggie, as long as I can get there before 5pm when they close I'll be fine. (Yay! No switching my work schedule around!)

While I had Diagnostics on the line, I (of course lol) asked them about the iodine test. What I'm finding out is not making me happy at all. There is a freaking blood test that checks iodine levels! Someone, either my endo or his secretary, STRAIGHT UP lied to me when I requested an iodine test about a month ago! I swear, after this round of RAI and full body scan, I am SO going shopping for a new endo. I don't care if I have to drive 2 hours to one, finding out that I was straight up lied to is THE. LAST. STRAW. I swear, my endo has made this process (which is already stressful enough in and of itself) even worse. I'm done!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Update:
> Called my endo's office to verify date of bloodwork as soon as they opened. Waited an hour hearing nothing back from them. As it was getting near the time that I needed to leave for the hospital (930 appt), I called the hospital directly and found out that it is indeed for Friday. Told them about my mess up, and they said no biggie, as long as I can get there before 5pm when they close I'll be fine. (Yay! No switching my work schedule around!)
> 
> While I had Diagnostics on the line, I (of course lol) asked them about the iodine test. What I'm finding out is not making me happy at all. There is a freaking blood test that checks iodine levels! Someone, either my endo or his secretary, STRAIGHT UP lied to me when I requested an iodine test about a month ago! I swear, after this round of RAI and full body scan, I am SO going shopping for a new endo. I don't care if I have to drive 2 hours to one, finding out that I was straight up lied to is THE. LAST. STRAW. I swear, my endo has made this process (which is already stressful enough in and of itself) even worse. I'm done!


Hard to have confidence in "anybody" that's a liar. I am so sorry about this. I have a funny feeling your doctor will be sorry also.


----------

